# Radioamatierisms >  CB radio

## yahoo

Sveiki!

Kurš varētu pateikt kādā modulācijā Latvijā un vai Eiropā vajadzētu darboties 27 mhz CB radio?? It kā vajadzētu laikam būt AM, bet cik rācijas esmu redzējis tad FM... ???

----------


## Imants

Cik es zinu, tad AM darbojas šoferi. Pērkot rāciju, bieži vien tam nepievērš uzmanību un pēc tam "kož pirkstos". Bet ir jau par vēlu....
Ja grib meklēt tālos korespondentus, tad noteikti USB.
Pie tam, ja rāciju plāno lietot sarunām tālbraucēju šoferu starpā jāatceras, ka Latvijā šoferi lieto Krievijas standartu, kanālus, kam frekvences beidzas ar "0" (piem. 27,110Mhz  ir C13 kanāls). Eiropā lieto kanālus, kam frekvence beidzas ar "5" (piem. 27.115 Mhz ir C13 Eiropas kanāls). Ja plāno braukt arī uz Eiropu, vajadzētu, lai rācija atbalsta abus standartus.
Neesmu šoferis, tāpēc nezinu kādus dokumentus kāda valsts prasa par rācijas izmantošanu.
Lai rācija  labi strādātu, vajag izmatot iespējami garu CB antenu!

----------


## yahoo

Nu tas nozīmē, ka vajag pirkt rāciju pirmāmkārtām ar AM un FM modulāciju un ,lai katram ieprogrammētajam kanālam varētu vēl piedzīt nedaudz frekvenci? Vai tad to var ar parasto CB rāciju maz izdarīt?

----------


## Didzis

Tā nu ir, ka pie mums jāpērk rācija, kura uztur gan Eiropas, gan arī Krievu kanālu sistēmu. Ja netaisies nodarboties ar radioamatierismu, tad var iztikt ar FM un AM. Priekš tāliem sakariem vajag  aparātu ar SSB, vismaz kādu 100W jaudas pastiprinātāju un kādu grozāmu trīselement antenu. Antena gan sanāk šausmīgi liela. Citādi jau nav ko klausīties uz CB, ja nu vienīgi tālbraucēju šoferu sarunas, bet tad jārēķinas ar trīsstāvīgu lamuvārdu klausīšanos ēterā ar nepārtrauktu kautkādas mātes piesaukšanu  ::   Rokas rācija uz CB ir pilnīgi garām, jo bez attiecīga garuma antenas nekāda nopietna sarunāšanās nesanāk. Daudz prātiīgak tad izmantot PMR446 sistēmas rācijas, bet vēl labāk strādāt 150MHz diapazonā.Vispār jau CB diapazons ir diezgan neperspektīvs, jo vajag nenormāli lielas antenas. Ar mazu nedaudz modificētu PMR446 rāciju un nelielu antenu uz jumta(tas gan nav oficiāli atļauts, bet neviens jau arī neķer) var nodibinat tik pat tālus vietējos sakarus ka CB. Ja gribas nodarboties ar radioamatierismu, tad labēk nokārtot amatieru eksāmenu un strādāt uz 28MHz  ka arī citem amatieru diapazoniem. Inspekcijā jau noticis brīnums un mūsu varasvīri ir atteikušies no nevienam nevajadzīgas morzes koda zināšanu pārbaudes. Tagad par amatieri var arī tikt  cilveki, kuri nav gājuši cauri krievu armijas radistu apmācībai.

----------


## Imants

Jānoprecizē...
CB rāciju gribi mājās vai uz "fūres"?

----------


## yahoo

Nu parasto mašīnas rāciju! Vienkārši dabūju darbojošu CB (vācu ražojuma) rāciju, kuru patestējot ar ICOM skeneri izrādījās, ka viņa darbojas FM modulācijā, ieliku to pašu rāciju busā un rezultāts nekāds!  Tapēc arī droši vien ss.lv rācijas var nopirkt par pilnīgo djošaku mazlietotas, jo viņas neatbilst mūsu parametriem! Kā saka skopais maksā divreiz! Ak jā to pašu CB biju pielicis pie piecu metru garās 27 MHz āra pīckas, un arī neko neizdevās saklausīt  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

ko sakat par pašbūvētu CB rāciju...? Man tāda ieskākta uz AM, raidītājs strādā, bet uztvērējs vel neīt...

----------


## Imants

to yahoo...

Vienīgais, ko varu iedomāties ir:

Rāciju likt mājās,
Uz jumta likt garo CB "pīcku".
Reizēm var dzirdēt Krievijas taksistu dispečerus - viņi sarunās neielaižas - ja arī dzird, tad pasūta Tevi tālāk..
Reizēm (reti) var parunāt ar kādu Eiropas veci vai dāmu, bet tas nav nopietni. Vajag SSB!

Vispār jau CB rācijām īstā vieta mašīnā (90% gadījumu), bet tad vajag AM un Krievijas standartu!

----------


## tvdx

> Re: CB radio
> 
> Postby Ingus Siliņš on 17 Jun 2008, 08:45
> ko sakat par pašbūvētu CB rāciju...? Man tāda ieskākta uz AM, raidītājs strādā, bet uztvērējs vel neīt...


 nu nedriikst pats buuveet CB raacijas to dariit driikst tikai licenceetie veči,vari 8.oktobrii iet un nolikt exaamenu tik 3 ls pa vinju jaasamaksaa

----------


## Didzis

Uz CB nekādus papīrus nevajag un nekādu radioamatieru eksāmenu nav jākārto. Tā pat, neviens nevar liegt būvēt CB aparatūru. Cita lieta, ka CB verķi ir ļoti lēti.

----------


## tvdx

macoties radioamatiera exaamenam lasiiju ka cb driikst straadaat jebkurš ar RŪPNIECISKI izgatavotu raidītāju un nepārsniedzot ja nemaldos 1 W nu ja tev pieder rūpnīca tad jau vari pats arii taisiit

----------


## Didzis

Uz CB neviens neko īpaši nekontrolē. Inspekcija jau nebrauks un nepētīs, kāds firmas taidītājs. Ja cilvēkam ir vēlēšanās kautko būvēt, tad lai tik taisa. Protams, lai raidītaju pareizi noregulētu, vajag kārtīgus mēraparātus, bet tas jau ir cits jautajums. Katram pašam jāizvēlās, vai galvenais ir aparāta būvēšana, vai tomēr darbošanās ēterā ar rūpniecisku aparātu.

----------

